# Hub Cap-2000 Altima!



## meehar (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi...I have Nisaan 2000 GXE with 103k miles on it...There is some squeaking sound coming from front wheels caps which is quite audible....I got it checked at Nissan dealer and they said they will have to replace all 4 caps as you cannot buy them in a pair of 2...The approximate price they told me is $250....

Is there any other way to stop this sound ?....Please dont say to remove all the caps plzzz...


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

open and see what could be the problem why they make sounds. are they loose? are u sure it's from caps? u can try to find some caps on junk yard. stealer will always make u pay 4-5 times more.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a TSB on this complaint. It involves removing the problem hubcap and placing felt tape in certain areas of the cap to quiet it.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

The the plastic screws that hold the hubs to the rim are usually crack, making the noise, I took some tape to it awhile ago and it really didn't fix anything. Where are you suppose to put the felt tape??

Click click click click click click click click click click click click click click


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I really hate to say this.

but.


throw some D's on that bitch.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I was reading some of the older posts and just did it today. I bought a tube of clear, indoor/outdoor silicone caulking and got a caulking gun. Put a decent size amount around the entire outer edge of the hub cap. Let em dry off good and threw em on.....................I can't quite explain how thrilled I am that it doesn't make noises anymore. Even if it lasts only 6 months or so I'll gladly buy another tube for 5 bucks and do it all over again.


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

I installed a set of hub caps from autozone. They almost look stock so it works well for me. I probably would have just hung up the phone if someone said a set of hubcaps cost $250.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Tube of silcone around the edges and still going strong after 1 month. No ticking, squeeking, cracking, creaking....


----------



## knox.co (Apr 10, 2007)

So it would probably be a good bet that they wouldn't sell the hub cap holding lugs by themselves if they're trying to get $250 for a set of four, huh? I've got a couple that are cracked and two others that have broken completely (thank you Discount Tire!).

I've got some squeaking too, but it's abated when I tighten the remaining lugs down some. I'll give that silicone bead trick a try!


----------



## dtola22 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for this post. I have had this problem since I bought my car and could find no solution.


----------

